# At Wit's end!!!!!!



## my86z (Jun 19, 2006)

I can't get my 86 to run. I start the car, and it'll sputter for a few moments, then die. When I purchased it, it would idle just fine, but not rev over 2400rpms. When I pulled the codes, I got codes for the CHTS and TPS. I've since replaced those two sensors and no change to how it (doesn't) run. I've replaced the timing belt, tensioner, cam/crank seals, water pump, and the other belts to the accessories. I've disconnected the MAF for troubleshooting. And it would idle for a few moments, then die. I tried a MAF out of a Maxima, but that worked as well as the stock one not being plugged in. Fuel pressure is good. I can hear the pump prime on key-on proceedures. A complete tune up (replaced everything in the ignition) was accomplished and a fresh/clean fuel filter was installed. I tried to start her again, and same thing. I'll sputter and die. But now I only get a code for the fuel temp sensor. I'm not too worried about that just yet. As long as the fuel pressure is good, I'll just press on with other things.

When I purchased her, she had less than 1/8 tank of fuel in her. And that's when she'd idle well. It started sputtering a day or so after that. I've since put 5 gallons of premium and a bottle of fuel injector cleaner in the tank. 

Does this sound like clogged injectors to anyone else? I'm about at my wits end with this issue. I'd appreciate a fresh opinion on the ordeal.

Thanks in advance,

Wink


----------



## Pzych0 (Mar 1, 2005)

Do u hear the punp running while the engine is running. and i would check the injectors themselves. Physically remove them and mak sure they firing properly. anuda u could check is the ignition system


----------



## my86z (Jun 19, 2006)

UPDATE:

I and a neighbor was checking the ignition today. He said that my spark was not hot enough. He said that the spark should have been blue (mine was red/yellow). I don't know if that matters much. I figure spark is spark. And if it'll cross over 3/4" from the wire to the motor, it should be good enough.

On a brighter note.... I was able to get her started today. I had to keep light pressure on the throttle. About 1 minute or so I was able to keep her running. And she idled really rough. But it's better than what I've been seeing during the past few days.


----------



## Pzych0 (Mar 1, 2005)

well weak spark will plan a major factor in it. If the spark isnt strong enuf it want ignite the fuel properly. and 1nc u get more fuel in the chamber compression + fuel in the chamber will make that there is no spark. try replacing ure coil

Im struglling wiff weak spark on my car at the moment. im going to put aftamarket coils on my car.


----------



## my86z (Jun 19, 2006)

Pzych0 said:


> well weak spark will plan a major factor in it. If the spark isnt strong enuf it want ignite the fuel properly. and 1nc u get more fuel in the chamber compression + fuel in the chamber will make that there is no spark. try replacing ure coil
> 
> Im struglling wiff weak spark on my car at the moment. im going to put aftamarket coils on my car.



The wierd thing is that I have almost a completely new ignition system. I've replaced the plugs, wires, cap/rotor, and the coil. The only thing I haven't replaced is the amplifier and the CAS in the distributor.


----------



## Madmaxfl (Oct 22, 2005)

my86z said:


> The wierd thing is that I have almost a completely new ignition system. I've replaced the plugs, wires, cap/rotor, and the coil. The only thing I haven't replaced is the amplifier and the CAS in the distributor.


Normally a weak spark and the engine will not run or will miss under load. When a CAS goes bad the engine will not run and or will stall out at the most unoppourtune times. You may nhave a combination of problems both fuel and spark. I would recheck all electrical connections for tightness and cleanliness, sometimes a connection can corrode and you do not know until close inspection. You said you changed the fuel filter but if there is a bunch of gunk in the tank from sitting then the new filter may have clogged also. If the car had sat for an undetermined amount of time I would want to drain the tank and see the condition of what came out like rust, water ect. If it checks out ok I would fill with clean fresh fuel and then run the old fuel out of the lines. 
That may be what you have done over time of trying to start it and finally you are getting some fresh fuel to the cylinders.


----------



## my86z (Jun 19, 2006)

IT's ALIVE!!!!!!!!!!

Another Z owner loaned me a MAF and ECU to help me further troubleshoot my issues. Well, today I swapped out the MAF. It fired right up and maintained a "decent" idle. It idles a bit low, and wants to stall. But I'll have that fixed today when I adjust the ignition timing and idle adjustment. I'm just happy it's running again.

Thanks for all of your help.


Wink


----------

